# Superbowl Commercial Thread



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

Let's keep the conversation here and enjoy the commercials


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

Captain America and Muppets look interesting


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Tired of seeing those head phone commercials


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Renee Fleming was very good.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Things are blowing up!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Mcdonalds was ok.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I wish McDonalds wouldn't rip off bad lip reading like that...


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

McD made me chuckle at least


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Joe Namath pimpimg it up!


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

LOLOLOL!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

What's up with Ford?


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

S_T_U_P_I_D Is what is up with Ford


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Whoa Nelly!!!! 2-0 Seattle!!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Burlman is going crazy!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Fastest score in Superbowl history


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

My chances of winning just tanked.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like Seattle came to play


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

Mine went up!


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

Keep quiet, Pete! Kick the field goal.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Bud Light!!!


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Bud lite was weird.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

That was creepy...


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Maserati was different


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

Bud could be interesting - Maserati was cool


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

5-0 Seattle. 10 min to go in 1st


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

I liked Doritos Time Machine


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

Doritos was awesome


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Loved the Chevy


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 2, 2014)

EBorraga said:


> Fastest score in Superbowl history


 
That was a mistake on Seattle's part.......they embarrassed Manning which is only going to **** him off and he plays best when he is mad! 
On another note though, those of us with the great numbers in the pool might as well go pack a few blanks up.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Denver looks flat right now.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

Turbotax was lame


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Sean was terrible


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

That TurboTax really hit close to home.. Wearing my Chiefs T shirt right now.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Seattle has the gas pedal to the floor.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

2:27 to go, will we Seattle score


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wish it would've been a lateral, but I'm afraid not.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Ellen was interesting


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 2, 2014)

Quick! Someone run to the Denver locker room and tell them the game has started and to get out on the field! 
Holy cow.....


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Nittany Lions is cheering, while Burlman is cursing. 8-0 Seattle


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

OWWWWWW right in the NADS!!! Not going to buy a Hyundai...


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Good news is that Seattle has scored 3 times, and only up by a td.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Interception Denver. .59 left in the 1st


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Radio shack!


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

By far best commercial so far is Radio Shack


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I guess I'll start packing a box o' blanks...


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Nittanylions wins the 1st quarter. Seattle 8 Denver 0.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Td Seattle. 15-0. Peyton better turn the switch on.


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

I like Tebow, but I wouldn't have wanted him at my kids delivery...

Speaking of my kids, they're literally freaking out about the Dinosaur Transformers..


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

What do you guys think about Mars? Not a huge fan here.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

ROBOTS RIDING ROBOT DRAGONS!!!! WARRRRGGG!!!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like Peyton is heating up


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Interception for a td. Seattle 22 Denver 0


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Burlman takes the lead with 3:21 left in the second


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

This is such a tease!


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

LOL!!! Wing Envy in the Men's Room..


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

The vw ad was hard to take


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

Volkswagon wings and rainbow was cute


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Rainbows!!


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 2, 2014)

Colbert commercials stink


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pistachio!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

No fumble, in my opinion


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Was that Rudy in the carmax commercial


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

EBorraga said:


> No fumble, in my opinion



Yea, Looked like he was solidly down..

Edit... Judges disagree..


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah, coke!!


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 2, 2014)

Pretty sad....the commercials are getting better ratings than the game


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Monty is hoping for a FG.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Unbelievable. Take the points!! Monty now hates Denver!!


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

Muppets ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

Dang. Another sixty seconds looking for a FG. No knees!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Toyota wa good


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Burlman wins the 2nd. Seattle 22 Denver 0.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I can feel burlmans excitement from here!


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

Time for the RHCP's!!!!!!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope Flea whoops Bruno!!


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

YRGH!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Seinfeld wins!!


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 2, 2014)

What's up with Coke singing "God Bless America" in another language other then American.

What's happening that's just not American...


I'm I getting Old Fashion ????
.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm with you 100%


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah, that was odd


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree. Merica.

Now let's put that safety to good use and get WPT11 a 5-0!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Chili Peppers were rocking! Anthony should of piledrived Bruno!!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

I have the half time show on pause so i can SKIP IT!!!!
Sorry but for me, it s*#$s


Harry


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

This NOT good for Denver


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

Broncos need to get there act together! !


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Game over


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

AKPenTurner said:


> Broncos need to get there act together! !




Hate to be a fatalist, and I know greater deficits have been overcome, but I think they need more than that...


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 2, 2014)

I think they still don't realize the game started!


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

toddlajoie said:


> AKPenTurner said:
> 
> 
> > Broncos need to get there act together! !
> ...



I'll agree. I just want a good game!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

A DobberWhawha..lolol


Harry


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

Little girls singing Quiet Riot!!!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

T-Mobil....not so much


Harry


----------



## Monty (Feb 2, 2014)

longbeard said:


> T-Mobil....not so much
> 
> 
> Harry


I thought that Tebow/T-Moblle was great, as was the doberhuahua.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

The yogurt was great


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Chobani was ok. Huge grizzle if it was real size


Harry


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

Hehehe... Hairiest Celebs Ever...


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

Loved kia


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Kia was decent


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

That was aweful and i own a KIA


Harry


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Heinz was awesome


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 2, 2014)

The little buzzards loved heinz


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Funny how we each see things differently

Harry


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Heinz was good


Harry


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

Who invited the Broncos???

Edit, Looks like the Refs are going to keep them alive...


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

What else could go wrong for Denver


Harry


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Awwwwwww.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Budweiser!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Great commercial from Bud


Harry


----------



## Monty (Feb 2, 2014)

Bruce Willis was good.
Great Budweiser commercial for returning vets.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Game Over


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

That was some nice footwork and balance. Most people couldn't do that without something in their hands...


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 2, 2014)

36 - zip

Happy here.......That seals three of the five bets I made on the game.

Two of the guys gave me the hawks and 14 points........silly guys.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Bob Dylan!!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Great commercial from Chrysler


Harry


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 2, 2014)

Stolen at the clock


----------



## Monty (Feb 2, 2014)

At least it won't be a shut out.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I really hate the broncos now. I needed a 7!!!


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> I really hate the broncos now. I needed a 7!!!



That sucks... What are the odds...


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Where is the budwieser commercials? The horse and puppy? I know i couldnt of missed it did i?


Harry


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

More coke!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Coke, That was good


Harry


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Butterfinger


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

That was one of the Green Bay Stadium's real life ground crew also...


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Dannon, lol good one


Harry


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

C'mon Denver... if you average just over 1 TD a minute for the rest of the game you may be able to pull it off.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

METAL LATHE!!!!!!!


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> METAL LATHE!!!!!!!



I caught that too!!!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally the best commercial of the night. Budwieser


Harry


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 2, 2014)

There's your puppy & Clydsdales....


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Budweiser wins


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 2, 2014)

Marnat3 wins the 4th. Final score 43-8 Seattle. Lower right pm marnat3.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2014)

Come on broncos... three more just for me woulda been nice


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 2, 2014)

So much for "the best possible numbers", maybe next year...


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 2, 2014)

For me Coca Cola "God Bless America" sang in foreign languages gets gets worst...

Now Chrysler did a good all American commercial...


I like the Bull commercial Ford did...
.


C


----------



## Monty (Feb 2, 2014)

bruce119 said:


> For me Coca Cola "God Bless America" sang in foreign languages gets gets worst...
> 
> Now Chrysler did a good all American commercial...
> 
> ...


Except that Chrysler is owned by Fiat.


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 3, 2014)

I liked Dylan.The best for me was the Bud puppy one,and I liked the VW wings one.

Can someone 'splain to me what I saw? There were a couple of these super quick flashes of a commercial ( Like 4-5 seconds long) with no sound,just images.,in front of a normal one.One  had a pistol in it.Did they all add up to something at the end?

Now I'm looking forward to the NASCAR season comin' up!


Steve


----------



## tbroye (Feb 3, 2014)

Missed it all took wife to a movie and dinner as she was sick on New Years Eve.  On to Daytona.  Hey Coke "God Bless America" was written in English.


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 3, 2014)

ossaguy said:


> I liked Dylan.The best for me was the Bud puppy one,and I liked the VW wings one.
> 
> Can someone 'splain to me what I saw? There were a couple of these super quick flashes of a commercial ( Like 4-5 seconds long) with no sound,just images.,in front of a normal one.One  had a pistol in it.Did they all add up to something at the end?
> 
> ...



They were teasers for the TV series 24. They had several seasons a few years ago. Kiefer Sutherland.


----------

